# Prepping for 7-8 year war



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Dear brothers,
Thanx for the warm welcome.
I would like to start a new thread, where i urge all of you to give your helpfull inputs.
As i said i'm Zed from India, and i'm from a small town which is south of One of Eight Metros of India
As you all know India is land of saints, gurus, psychics and astrologers.

I have seen many Indian saints/psychics predicting the coming World War 3/ Armageddon. The time-scale will vary (+/-) 10%.
It is as:

2015 : Major Havoc in world by floods and Volcanoes. Start of world war 3. (approx after April 2015)
2016 : Major earthquake in Pakistan. 
2017 : Countries in the Middle East razed to the ground in bomb blasts
2018 : America, China and Japan hit by war and an unprecedented loss of innumerable lives. 1/3 population of US, China dies because of Nuclear war.
(I guess the reason of US entering the war is due to Japan and China problem. After this Japan will cease to exist)
2019 - 2022 : Coalition of Countries with Moral and Ethical Background (say Allies)
Allies win towards the end. 1/3 population of world has died and 1/3 suffers from radiation, fallout, food and water scarcity.

In such situation, The Metro unquestionably will be Nuclear Target. 
India is a very high population country. During summer we usually run into water scarcity, as well as food in regular and peace-full times too.
India has Muslim population of 15%, so rioting and hate-killing is common.
India doesn't have problem of Guns. But during riots, weapons like Swords, Spears, Knives, Broken Bottles, Stones, and Home-made explosives are used mostly.
35% of Indians are still in need of electricity. So at the first click of war. Electricity is going to go off!!
So Kindly reply to my following questions:
1) If Metro is nuked, is my town safe? from direct aswell as radiation and fallout?

2) Are their Gears/armors to safeguard in case of above weapons?

3) can i get a vegetarian Food list which can last for atleast 6+ years?

4) We got a Borewell (groundwater) as water source. Is it safe to drink that in case of Nuclear fallout?

5) Are Solar Panels safe and advisable for long term power supply?

6) I'm Asthma-prone. IN case of non-availability of medicines for long time-span? What are my alternatives? Or should i stock those medicines? Do they have that long shelf life? What care one should take in case of diabetes?

7) Can stored water last for this long time period of 5-7 years?

8) Weapons/tools/gears usefull against mass riots & pillage? (guns not allowed in India)

9) Can modern luxury living humans sustain so long term period of isolation and wars? Physically and Mentally?

Please all helpfull replies are welcomed.

- Zed


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Zed, 
I like this thread already and will be watching it and will add what I can when I have the time to really dive into it. But a few items to hit on.

3) This should be very easy to utilize. As most vegetables can be dehydrated, freeze dried, and canned. The only item would be to insure you receive enough protein to maintain a stable diet. Browse around the forum and you will find multiple threads about dehydration, freeze dried, and canning process. 

5) Power... in everything I prepared for I have not prepared anything for backup power. I have knowledge of the use and such of solar panels; but in a scenario like you mention I don't see the overall benefit of power. If you do not have commo gear to commuinicate its back to the stone age is my idea. But Solar power is a strong source of getting energy and combined with batteries I would assume they would supply power for a decent period of time. 

6) I'm sure one of the Nurses will offer some home remedies for this. Was told that breathing through a wet rag helps with asthma; but will let a medical professional help out on this one. I would strongly recommend that everyone store medicine... some require cool storage and have experiation dates. But would use what I could until I had to result to home/natural cures.

8) Crossbow/bow? Are these illegal? Good tools to look into is basic home defense items.. security security security. 

9) Yes. Many people will have issues with 5 minutes of war; but people have lived and survived decades of war. Somalia is the prime example. Having hope or faith in something and others to help support one another will add a huge benefit on surviving anything.

I'll try to add more as I can.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1. If you live 60+ miles away, you will be well outside of the nuclear blast radius, which is just shy of about 50 miles. You won't suffer from the fireball, nor the immediate radiation, nor the air blast.
However, you will still have the threat of the fallout cloud. A mountain range won't stop this. You'll need to know the upper level wind patterns(jet streams) soon after the explosion, and of the following days/weeks. Don't be anywhere near the path of the floating fallout. If possible, evacuate. If not, do some research into proper "shelter in place" protocols. It is possible to ride out a fallout event, but you have to be extra cautious, have a plan of action, and make preparations ahead of time.

2. If you are within the blast radius, being underground is your safest option, as most buildings will collapse regardless of construction material. You will want many feet between you and the surface. Plan to stay down there a long while and have hazmat/radiation suits ready for when it is safer to leave the area.
Outside the blast radius, try to stay inside brick, concrete, or steel structures. Radiation can be stopped farily easily with these materials.

3. I know many Indians through my field of work, and have found that many are vegetarian. For most, it is religious, and for others, just cultural. Whatever your reasons, it shouldn't limit you too much in being able to store veggie alternatives. If you are familiar with canning your own foods, this can be a big help in keeping things stored for a long time. 6 years is quite a stretch, but assuming you can leave the area and get to more sustainable land, you can always start to grow your own food.

4. If the well is covered, and you are receiving your water through a pipe, then it will be safe to drink. Radiation does not penetrate soil well. It would only penetrate a few inches at worst. If the well is uncovered, you will need to take extra precautions in how you prepare it, as it will likely be contaminated. That doesn't mean it is useless, but it will need to be filtered properly. Using a soil filter can actually work quite well to trap and remove fallout particles from water. Again, more research is needed in order for you to feel safe in doing this. I have a manual that covers how to do it, but it is too much to include here.

5. Solar panels are certainly safe, and can help quite a bit. You just need to know what you're doing when setting one up. The most dangerous thing about a solar set up would be the batteries. Most batteries used for this purpose emit hydrogen. If not vented properly, this can build up and the smallest spark can have disastrous consequences.
Depending on what your requirements are, you will need to calculate how much power you will need to generate/store, and then how many panels and batteries will be necessary to meet that need.

6. I have no medical training outside of first aid, so I will leave this answer to the nurses of the board.

7. Water, if properly stored in sterile container and sanitized before storage, will last far longer than almost anything else. Water doesn't "go bad". We just have to make sure anything living in the water does make it bad for us. Learn to sterilize your water, and it won't matter how long it's been in storage.

8. Weapons... sadly you are at a disadvantage here. I will give you some advice that will get you into deep trouble with the authorities if you are found out.
If you anticipate that these rioters will possibly be armed with guns, GET A GUN. Take proper precautions to clean it and lubricate it heavily, and then seal it in a mylar bag with O2 and moisture absorbers, build a canister out of PVC or something similar to slip it into, seal it and bury it in a safe place. Include ammunition as well.
A good guy without a gun will not last against a bad guy with a gun.
If this is not a concern, then follow the previous advice about learning archery skills, and if possible, how to use a crossbow. Other than these types, with a little creativity, anything can make a good weapon. Hammers, crowbars, swords, spears, pitch forks... To a man with the right mindset, anything can become a formidable weapon.
I just built a hammer out of black iron pipe that I'm going to fill with sand. It will deliver a hit like a small sledge hammer, and to a much finer point of focus. Basically, a skull cracker.

9. We have in the past. We are truly a remarkable creature. We adapt when necessary, and because of our intellect, can make it through some of the most brutal situations. The primary idea behind making it through any trying time is "the will to survive". It is what drives us. It is what keeps us going against impossible odds. Every teacher of survival techniques will include this as their first lesson. I know it sounds like a fantasy, or cliche, but if you can keep your will to survive, you can make it through just about anything.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

1. As Kauboy said you are beyond the range of direct effects of a nuclear blast. Any attack on a metropolitan area will be an air burst and there is likely to be very little fallout. 
2. To be absolutely safe from any fallout use four feet of earth between you and the fallout. This can be a covered pit or a basement. 
3. If you are already eating a vegetarian diet then all you need to do is learn how best to preserve what you eat now. If you eat fish then I would suggest you look into aqua-culture to raise fress veggies and fish in the same footprint.
4. I am not familiar with the name for the well but if it is a shallow, ground water, supply then you should get at least a slow sand filter made (do it yourself) to purify your water for consumption.
5. Solar panels are ideal where you have most of the year with sunny days. I am not sure whether your area is affected by the monsoons but if it is then you will need to have a back-up power source for that time.
. (you don't really need power - you can learn to live without it.)
6. If your asthma is severe and can be life threatening then talk to your doctor about long term storage of medicines or natural alternatives. If it isn't life threatening then talk it over with your doctor to see if there is anything to lessen the effects.
7. Stored water that is kept in a cool and dark place can last for a very long time - easily meeting your time frame. You will need to start with purified water and add chlorine to it before you store it.
8. Since you are a vegetarian, will you be able to kill for self preservation? If not then no weapon is going to be any good to you at all. If you can take a life to preserve your own then I would recommend a crossbow, blowgun, and bow to start with. I don't know what your laws are regarding these tools so you will have to do with this information what is comfortable for you.
9. Getting through a prolonged period of war or other hardship is 50% attitude, 25% knowledge, and 25% preparation. Only you can answer if survival is worth the effort to you.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

6. Asthma. What are your triggers? Avoid them. Stock up on your rescue inhalers and steroid inhalers. I really don't know about natural remedies, but it would be a good research project. Asthma is a very personal disease. For me, a major trigger is cold air. So I moved from Colorado to Arizona. Intense air quality issues like dust combined with hay mowing can set me off. So I avoid those situations or would have a mask along with my rescue inhaler. Mine is mild. I am not too worried about. However, someone with severe asthma will most likely die from a bad attack unless medication is immediately available.

Diabetes. Type II: Lose weight, start exercising, and eat right (get rid of the sugar and wheat! Wheat - even whole wheat raises blood sugar levels the same or higher than sugar.) Type I: Without insulin, you will most likely die fairly soon after the supply runs out. Type II diabetics have a fairly predictable cause of death - heart attack or stroke. The evidence is pretty overwhelming. 

The sad reality is that people with medical conditions requiring treatment or medication will not last too long once the meds run out and medical care is not availble. I've thought a bit about this. I think the order of demise will be as follows:
1 Week: Insulin dependent diabetics, oxygen dependent folks, anyone with heart conditions controlled by meds will die. Dialysis patients will not last much longer.
1 Month: (Everyone's month supply of meds are gone.) Medication dependent asthmatics and COPD patients are going to have problems. They will not be able to keep up with the strong and fit. The great number of people on antidepressants and psych meds are going to start flipping out. Suicides will increase, and many will become either hysterical or paralyzed by fear, anxiety, and paranoia. People with hypertension are going to start having strokes - perhaps not fatal, but incapacitating never-the-less.

6 Months: Communicable diseases will be rampant. Kids without vaccinations are going to get them all. Pregnant women will be exposed to rubella, cytomegalovirus, and other bad stuff. Water sources will be contaminated with Hepatitis A and typhoid. Tetanus will be common, as there will be increased wounds and burns. Rabies will start to rear its ugly head as more people have contact with wildlife. Meningitis will spread. Dental needs are going to increase. People without extra eye glasses are going to really struggle when they lose or break their only pair.
Infected wounds are going to claim lives from septicemia, osteomyelitis, and gangrene. Dysentery will claim many, especially the very young who die from dehydration quickly. Pneumonia will take many. Heat stroke and hypothermia will take a toll, as environmental temperature controls fail. Many people will simply die from dehydration or starvation. Anyone with acute appendicitis (yes, even strong young men!), gall bladder infection, bowel obstruction, obstructed labor - all will die.

That is all the normal stuff. Now throw in a bad flu year, a mutated version of avian flu, small pox, or some horrible pandemic, and all bets are off for anyone with public exposure. Heck, Colorado just had several cases of PNEUMONIC plague. It was easily treated with antibiotics, but without antibiotics, pneumonic plague could be the black death all over again. And we haven't even considered nuclear fallout yet.

1 Year: Only the strongest ones are survivors - physically and mentally. I would also add spiritually. It is possible that people with physical limitations (like a bad back, poor eyesight, arthritis, etc) might be valuable enough for their knowledge that their survival group or family would be able to sustain them. By this time, most preppers will have gone through most of their food. If gardens or some other sort of sustainable food supply has not been established, it will be the start of a new round of civil chaos. Hungry preppers with guns. Hopefully by that time there will be some sort of community cooperation and order established, perhaps a barter system in local areas. Those with marketable skills may have established some businesses, including medical doctors, paramedics, dentists, and nurses. Life expectancy (without immunizations and antibiotics) will drop to about 45, which is pretty typical in most places (including America) before antibiotics.

So..... that is not a very pretty picture. The reason I added spiritual strength, is that one has to ask, "What is the point of even living through all this?" One must find answers beyond oneself if there is to be purpose and peace in this most difficult new world.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank You Dalarast, Kauboy, PaulS & RNprepper for your valuable information.

Accordingly, 
1. I have started to construct a concrete and brick house for my family.
2. I have purchased Barnett Quad 400 Compound crossbow and throwing knives and have started to practice. (You guys are truly lucky to be able to purchase firearms since its legal in USA). I can kill anyone for self defense.
3. Planning to store food, water after i construct the house.
4. As per your advice, i guess Bore-well is safe choice, as its mostly covered.
5. Solar panels and a small wind turbine are my options.

RNpreppers, change in seasons, dust, strong odors are triggers. I've accordingly started to plan. My dad has diabetes. type 2.
Since i don't want to die and also want to save my family. I plan to do a advanced first aid course, and stock for medicines.

Can anyone give me some useful links for following:
1. a training course to get fitness level at par with soldiers.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

1. anti terror act 
2. not even going there
3. goto a gym and talk to a personal trainer


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

because of your first post I'm going to count the last post as a innocent mistake and being in India some war martial to read

anything on the combat side of the Vietnam war

some other information, a declassified DOD (USA department of defense) report in 2010 has India as the front line in countering Chinese aggression in a world war campaign....

nuclear defense, look up protection from gamma radiation, and the expected effects, nuke targets are hard to predict for you ... 

solar will be fine, look up emp protection

if you can get hold of a movie called "broken arrow" (cover has a b2 bomber) would be a good idea to watch it for the real basics in a underground nuke blast... 

ground water is very hit and miss (get a pool acid test kit??) for portability on a nuclear disaster

your other questions are floating around here a lot, with asthma, providing levels of pollution drops, you may actually improve


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Zed, really?


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

i Thought of it for few hours seriously.
India with so much Muslim population is really difficult place. Riots and terror attacks. Damn. 
And this new trend in Indian youth muslim of supporting ISIS. I am really afraid.
It is just one of few options since guns are illegal in India including any blade weapon above 3-1/2 inch. But the illegal weapon trade is rampant in India among Muslims here.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

most of us have a general idea of your situation, you boarder 2 major terrorist capitals, as well in a active cold war with a nuclear power 

home made explosives (I'm being nice) will kill you before your enemy

you have knife restrictions, firearm restrictions, work within your means... 

there are tonnes of weapons out there, a simple pike is also lethal... 

I almost sympathize with you, but poison and bombs, both will kill you before you kill you kill them...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Zed said:


> Can anyone give me some useful links for following:
> 1. Home made explosives
> 2. Poisons (that can kill humans) easily available in market, household items.
> 3. a training course to get fitness level at par with soldiers.


Bait !

Don't fall for it


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

add: worse case hit the black market, will cost you, get a simple rifle or revolver type pistol (that's working) and hide it (in the garden) 

your talking illegal activities, some of the worse, and most taboo topics in the west (we are majority American unfortunately  ) illegal firearms is like one or 2 taboo levels less

only reason I'm giving you some benefit is the post at the start of this thread, if you continue with this line of topics, you're in the wrong place


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow nothing in there about Russia fighting with anyone? 
Welcome to the forum, I love India, visited Punjab areas and Deli a few times.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Guys, don't answer re explosives and other illegal stuff


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

TorontoGal,
I'am terribly sorry for the wrong and illegal posts.
But i'll try to find alternative and yet legal ways for self defense, as well as i'll delete my post of illegal things..
Well, i don't think Russia is a very strong country, but it may act as catalyst for war, or atleast help to start the war, may be in Middle East, like Afgan war.

Pheniox17,
I do understand, your concern, but i have actually experienced religious riots, They do not have human values, morals, ethics.. Killing anyone, even small kids, is not a problem for them. We sane people have rules, ethics, morals.. they have only one rule...Kill/destroy Infidels. i'm not that much worried of war between India-Pakistan or India-china. Because i live pretty much towards south of India, away from Borders. But our Indian society is showing symptoms of rotting. Its like gangrene. Either you cut it off or you die. There are so many areas in my own state where even the cops are afraid to go. They are like mini-pakistans inside our country.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

zed, in today's age its not advisable, to even breathe the word explosives, and with firearm restrictions as strong as you say, there is no way in hell explosives would be a "legal" way to defend yourself, if you were thinking mines, well under international law they are illegal too


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Just to clear up friends,
I'm not against any religions, myself being Neo-Buddhist.
But modern day religious fanaticism is making me rethink, and all news. (whatever the cause may be)


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

To see what the effects of a nuclear blast would be just drag the marker over to Pune India, pick what size weapon, and click on Detonate.
The mountain ranges would give you a lot of protection.
Daisy Alliance - Make the World free from WMD


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> To see what the effects of a nuclear blast would be just drag the marker over to Pune India, pick what size weapon, and click on Detonate.
> The mountain ranges would give you a lot of protection.
> Daisy Alliance - Make the World free from WMD


NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

I have played with this one, remember tho west policy for 2 each target (in case 1 misses) Lol

.........

zed you have a real concern I'm not doubting your intentions yet....

but work within your laws where possible, look at farming tools as weapons if you need to...

there is no easy fix, everyone on this forum have their own challenges to face, from weapon options (I can't get close to a drop to what the guys in the USA can get) to social challenges, to transport/bug out challenges...

most of us are happy to throw advice, and our points of view, and your case gives us a glance into a possible future.....

so how would I prepare for this?? take off back to new Zealand  seriously tho little steps, and don't show fear, as if all this happens, you expect it, don't let it cloud your judgement... but as I already pointed out, really study the Vietnam war (not via internet, via hard copy books) the information you will gather will help you and yours in a war of the scale you described

the west lost that war, a invincible superpower was beaten, a massive amount you can learn from those events in the 1960s cave men managed to beat the most powerful nation on earth (the cave men got hammered, lots of lives lost on their side, but at the end of the day Vietnam was united...)

good luck, keep asking legal questions..


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Rofl, that Nukemap is one of a hell thing. Well it shows my town is pretty much safe!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Zed,

Just an FYI but please see the link below for a Zed keychain like in Pulp Fiction. Pretty cool, I'd get one if I was you....if you don't already have one.
Zed Keychain | Frattoys - Welcome to Party Perfection
Be safe
Slippy


----------

